# KNPV Suits



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I'm know they're thin and hurt, blah, blah, etc... Regardless, I'm gonna want to buy one of these sooner or later, so someone's got to know how much they cost(USD) and where you can buy them from online. 

Thanks! 



Andy.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

complete leather & jute: about 850 euro, tha't about 1200 USD I guess now?

Don't know online stores, I know several here in Holland, maybe they'll ship suits? Worth asking.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Selena! Any store names and/or telephone numbers(English speaking) that you could give me?


Andy.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

we get all of our stuff here:

www.mphondensportartikelen.nl

Phone 0031611327082 (incl access code to Holland)


Others (links all have an English part of the site):

http://www.verschoorpak.nl/

http://www.dogsportholland.nl/

http://www.apport-hondesport.nl/

If you need any translation help, just let me know.


----------

